# Kohler CV730S Timing Marks



## bluedakotasky (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey all,
This is the first time I've had a Kohler CV730 apart. The previous owner ran it out of oil, and the crankshaft seized it up in the lower housing. I got a new lower crankcase housing (oil pan) and oil pump, etc, and cleaned the galling off of the crankshaft lower main journal, but in putting it back together, I don't see any dot on the crankshaft gear to line up with the camshaft.
There is a casting line that runs along the crankshaft throw about where I would guess the dot to be, but that would not put the #1 cylinder at TDC when lined up with the cam.

Anyone else been here? I don't know if I'm supposed to use the line, or if the dot got somehow smeared off by the rub on the housing.'
I have the Service Manual, and it is a piece of crap. It doesn't show anything.
"Install Camshaft
1. Liberally apply camshaft lubricant to each cam lobe.
Lubricate camshaft bearing surfaces of crankcase
and camshaft with engine oil.
2. Position timing mark of crankshaft gear at 12 o’clock
position."


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

Best I can see (read) you need both timing marks.

Maybe find a good used crank some place or even an engine out of salvage 
yard.

BG


----------



## jonshep514 (Dec 16, 2012)

No one ever answered _dakotabluesky's_ question about the timing mark on his cv730 crank. I have (had) the exact same problem and could not see the timing mark due to excessive wear on the crank gear. The crank was annealed to the lower case due to heat and a low oil condition. I found an Online Study Guide at kohlerengines.com that has a picture of the crank aligned with the cam. I counted the number of teeth on the gear between each side of the crank balance to determine where the timing mark should be. After some serious rubbing the small square timing mark became visible with a magnifying glass. I marked it with a punch so an old fellow can see it.

The rod journals are straight down and the counter weights are up, so the pistons are both near bottom when the marks align. Photo should be attached.


----------

